# Satin Balls Recipes?



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I've read a bunch of recipes for satin balls, I want to find the right one because Loki isn't really too underweight he's just been looking thin to me, I can't always see his spine but his ribs are pretty prominent now...









McRibs








Above shot- I wish I got a better one

Plus I want to start working and conditioning with him this summer, and I've heard that they're good to feed to normal weight dogs as sometimes treats.

Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls

These are the recipes I was looking at and I wasn't sure if there was a lot of difference between them...I guess I don't understand why some contain cream cheese or heavy cream... I thought that dairy wasn't very necessary for dogs or is it just for the fat content?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.gopitbull.com/raw-foods/13372-recipes-put-weight-dogs.html

This is where I get my recipes.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

What food do you currently feed and how much?
I'd suggest getting some blood work done, testing for thyroid issues first. She could just have a very high metabolism, but it is better to check.

Then adding things like green tripe and probiotics to her diet to help her maximize the nutrition in her food.


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I did used to feed him tripe sometimes as a pup he lovedd it... 

He's 50 lbs right now, a little over a year. I feed him Taste of the Wild buffalo formula a little over 2 cups a day. I also give him slightly boiled (still raw) eggs a couple times a week, a tablespoon of flax seeds every other day, and 1200mg fish oil every other day.

I didn't feel worried yet because I haven't noticed him being so thin for very long, just the past month or so...and he is getting right into his filling-out stage so I wasn't sure if they would be unsafe for him.

I was wondering because I leave for Italy for a few weeks on May 7. My dad's gonna be watching him and I just wanted to put a couple pounds on Lo first so they wouldn't have to worry about it, but I know he's not malnutritioned or anything so I wanted to find the safest recipe for him. 

After that I wanted to try feeding him maybe one or two every week? whatever amount he does well on... just because I read that they were good for dogs skin, coat, muscles etc. in general.


----------

